# Bath Day!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

There are few thing as sweet as a freshly bathed, blow dried and TIRED puppy... LOVE the way she smells and feels... lovely!!
As you can see, my mom didn't cut off ALL the dark ear tips... just the bottom curly-Q parts... and her little puppy cut is getting shaggier, finally!!

OH and I am attempting to grow her bangs out.. possibly.. she is NOT winking in the last pic... or maybe she IS. LOL


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She looks so cute. There is still a lot of black left-ears look good!!! Lizzie is filthy, but I do not have time until Sunday to bathe her. The bangs take a long time to grow out. It has been since Christmas since the bad bang cut and they are getting there. Lizzie is sporting the Scuttle look!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Ya, Tillie was pretty ripe also. LOL it's been nearly 2 weeks... and during the HOT months I foresee her needing a bath weekly!
ha ha ha scuttle... you should post some pics!
I'm not sure if I can grow her bangs out or not, but I'm gonna give it a shot!
I am attempting to do more of her grooming myself. Ever since her spay, she has developed a big fear of being LEFT anywhere without me. She is a trooper and has been going, but since she has the shorter cut and is so mild mannered I can do MOST of the grooming at home. I'm going to attept a sanitary clip this weekend, along with trimming the hair on her paw pads... she's wearing "slippers" right now! LOL The only thing I can't and won't do myself is the anal glands, but she gives definite signs when those need attention... ewwwww.... other than that, I am being brave and doing the best I can with her looks! Besides, after the trauma of my mom clipping her ears, I am SCARED to take her to the groomers... LOL I wonder how long I'll make it before I take her to the groomers... it's been nearly 2 months now.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh ...I can just imagine how sweet smelling and cuddley she is! She looks so darn cute! Bath day is tomorrow for Whimsy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks! and OH she is cuddly and sweet smelling!! too bad she is laying at my FEET (on the recliner) LOL I keep picking her up to snuggle her and she keeps going back to my FEET. LOL


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Tillie is looking great... Love that second pic. Adorable. I was scared about her ears but they look good. Those bangs take forever to grow. We needed to wait 6 months to be able to put the first bow on Ache after the groomer cut her bangs very short. But it will grow...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, i don't know if I am going to be able to grow the bangs out, BUT I am giving it a go! She's always had bangs and I don't mind them at all... but I'm trying to avoid taking her to the groomer and I totally DON'T trust myself to trim her bangs ... soooo, growing them out it IS! LOL
I swear the hair over that one eye grows by the second! LOL I can barely even SEE her eye anymore... I have started refering to her as "Willy" as in "one-eyed Willy" LOL or Arrrrrrgg, Matey... like a PIRATE. LOL oi vey.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She does look so soft and cuddly! Her ears don't look as bad as I had expected - at least your mom didn't chop them straight across like I've seen others like that - horrible! Tillie is still as cute as ever! Abby's bangs never "seem" to grow. I've only cut them once in the three years we've had her but it seems even with a topknot she has a lot that comes loose and hangs in her eyes. DH keeps saying to cut the bangs but I know just how slow it grows and don't have the heart to do it. Now, it is even worse because I can't keep it in a topknot at all because McGee will just rip it out and she ended up with a tiny bald spot right on top! The woes of a long-haired dog. LOL


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I like Tillie's cut. She looks very nice.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She looks great! It looks like the angel eyes stuff worked do you still use it? Zoey's mouth has staining and I have been trying for over a month to clear it up I think the $30 product is failing it is called Laser Lights and you put it on for 5 min she hates it . She hasn't had eye bugers for a long time I think it is the food.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I used the Tylan powder for almost 2 months, her eyes still get very crusted and they RUn so bad... but she doesn't have the "rouge" look with the RED staining, so I guess it sort of worked. I'm planning on still giving her a dose maybe once or twice a week.
The weird thing is that Tillie stayed with my mom for 10 days while we were on vacation and for about 4-5 days after her eyes were AWESOME, dry, barely any tearing... I can't figure out what was different, other than the area and maybe allergies??? Although my mom has a big old flower garden in the backyard where Tillie was a lot and we hardly have any flowers!? Weird...
Anywho, thanks for the compliments, she is adorable and sweet, and even more so when she is CLEAN and sweet smelling! LOL She's working on a new bully stick on my lap right now... living the high life!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Tillie is looking very loveable and cuddly!


----------

